# New Years eve gig



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So who is playing New Years eve and where? I'm doing a duo gig with a buddy here in glorious Gatineau Quebec at a R.A center.Every year i tell myself, this is the last time i do this and, after 40 years of playing, this time i mean it,i think.LOL.
Heres wishing you all a very good gig and even better New Year.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm always torn between going for the cash and a nice self indulgent night with the missus. I play more NYE gigs than I take off, but truthfully I enjoy taking it off more than playing.

This year I'll be in and out of the hot tub, drinking a nice bottle of Moet and Chandon, eating fondue and with any luck.......


Hope you all have a happy New Year.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No gig this year, on purpose. Next year's is booked though. I'd rather not sacrifice family time when they're not home much.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Me and the band *"The Undercoaters"* will be at Windsor Raceway Slots for New Years Eve. It should be intresting playing to a bunch of one armed Bandits, and I'm sure the wives will spend whatever we make!kkjuw


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Nye gig*

You are making the right decision.Being with family is always the num. one thing.I wish I could bring myself to retire New Years gigs but I always get pulled in by my buddies to play one more.If I recollect i have missed maybe 7 or 8 times in a 40 year old time spand.Some were a lot of fun but others were really bad, too many drunken people,families fighting etc,.....I am sure there are a few more horror stories out there.Think of us poor souls out on the road and lift up your glasses and have a Happy New Year.:smilie_flagge17:







Milkman said:


> I'm always torn between going for the cash and a nice self indulgent night with the missus. I play more NYE gigs than I take off, but truthfully I enjoy taking it off more than playing.
> 
> This year I'll be in and out of the hot tub, drinking a nice bottle of Moet and Chandon, eating fondue and with any luck.......
> 
> ...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

No gig this year. First NYE in awhile without a gig. It feels pretty weird. 

Will be spending the evening with the wife and girls, and another family. BBQing some steak and my famous potatoes. Definitely will be drinking a lot heavier than in year's past when I have to drive home at the end of the gig!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

We are playing NYE at a local bar. I just spent a week and a half off with my wife down in Toronto. We dont usually do much anyhow - so she doesnt mind.

To me, NYE is not a special holiday, never has been. Just another night.

But the bar is paying us what we usually get for a whole weekend for one night, so thats cool. And its also the first gig for our new 3 piece outfit, looking extra forward to it!

AJC


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*NYE gig*

Well its done.It was a long one (9.00-2.00) I,m beat and getting to old for this,anyways, did my first live gig with my new L+g Legacy and it is by far the best sounding Strat that i have had the pleasure of playing.Even the wife told me she noticed the difference and you cant argue with that.
I think i'll keep her,the wife,uh, the guitar,both.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great gig at the OLG Raceway Slots in Windsor last night. I had the whole Family with me and several freinds showed to my surprise. The staff there was Great and easy to work with. I'ts been the first NYE that I've done in a long time. It was nice to see people stopping to check out the band and give an ocasional "thumbs up" as they were going from machine to machine. Even my daughter won $600.00! She'll be buying breakfast this morning!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Our gig went really well too! It was the first time our new band (3piece where myself and the other guitar player also share bass playing duties 50%) played!

For a small town, with 4 bands playing at 4 local bars, I wasnt expecting much of a crowd - but maybe due to the other bands having a cover - we had a great crowd from 10 pm to 2:20 am.

I havnt gigged for a few months and it was a lot of fun getting back into it. And my 1st time playing bass as well - it was actually a blast, playing 6 songs on guitar and then 6 on bass every set ( and vocals as well).

Good way to start 2010 :rockon2:

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Great stuff AJ.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*NYE gig*

Sounds like you guys had a great time. I miss playing small towns.I find people more receptive and appreciative. 






ajcoholic said:


> Our gig went really well too! It was the first time our new band (3piece where myself and the other guitar player also share bass playing duties 50%) played!
> 
> For a small town, with 4 bands playing at 4 local bars, I wasnt expecting much of a crowd - but maybe due to the other bands having a cover - we had a great crowd from 10 pm to 2:20 am.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

It was a lot of fun - for me, I like to see people getting up and dancing. Lots of dancing going on that night. I guess we did OK... 

AJC


----------

